# االاقسام العامة > المنتخب الوطني - صقور الجديان >  >  النيل الحصاحيصا ( )  ( ) الهليل

## الصفوى

*النيل الحصاحيصا
السودان























الزمان الاحد 7/11/2010 الساعه 30/4 

المكان استاد الحصاحيصا

تمنياتنا للنيل بالانتصار
*

----------


## الغسينابي

*اللهم انصر النيل نصرا تتحدث به الركبان
نصرا يسكتب به بني زرقان
نصرا يفيق به الرشيد المرضان 
نصرا علي ال الصخافي رممدان
نصرا يبعد عنهم بطولة الجعران
تفويتة
مش فتحت البوست النتيجة تعادل
*

----------


## مجدالدين شريف

*ان شاء الله تماسيح النيل ستلتهم حمام العرضة شمال 

برة الشبكة :

موش انت فتحت البوست مبروووووووووك مقدماً .. لل

ن   ي    ل 
*

----------


## hass6666

*نيل يا ليل
*

----------


## nona

*الف مبروك مقدماً يانيل مدام الصفوي فتح البوست 


تفحيطة : سجمي المشنوق دا منو هيثم مصطفي ( سيد اللبن  )
*

----------


## غندور

*أوووووووووووووووووووووه!!!!
طالما الصفوى فتح الموضوع نرقد قفا!!
*

----------


## الصفوى

*النيل سليل الفرادايس...
همتك معانا يا ابراهومه
*

----------


## الجامرابي

*بعد كلتشات الاتحاد بالايقافات و بعد بطاقات الحكام الحمراء في المباراة السابقة نتوقع الأسوأ من الحكام اليوم  
 الله معاك يا نيل الحياة
*

----------


## محمد كمال

*[marq="3;right;3;scroll"] 
نيلك نيلك جرى قدامك 
[/marq]
                        	*

----------


## محمد كمال

*شباب نطمنكم من الحصاحيصا وانشاء الله النقاط للنيل والكاس للمريخ
                        	*

----------


## الحارث

*يارب تنصر النيل
                        	*

----------


## الصفوى

*
*

----------


## الصفوى

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة محمد كمال
					

شباب نطمنكم من الحصاحيصا وانشاء الله النقاط للنيل والكاس للمريخ



 ودكمال شخشيا فى موقع الحدث!!
يا ما انت كريم يارب



خارج النص 



ياود كمال عليك الله صور من الحصاحيصا لو امكن من اى مكان
*

----------


## الصفوى

*http://goansport.tv/goan.html
رابط قناة فوووول
*

----------


## الصفوى

*http://www.mugrn.net/radio/sportsfm104.html
رابط الاذاعه الرياضيه
*

----------


## عم نصرالدين

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة الصفوى
					

http://goansport.tv/goan.html
رابط قناة فوووول



ان شاء الله ينقلب الفوووووووووووول علي الفايل
                        	*

----------


## الصفوى

*

حصاحيصا ياام المدائن والقرى
من روحى بقريها السلام
كل مانسيم الليل سرا
*

----------


## عم نصرالدين

*الفاااااااااااااااااااااااااتح النقر يمدح نتائج الهلال السابقة ( وأكيد بما فيها الخرطوم ستة) 
ويقول مباراة اليوم ليس سهلة

يعني ديك كانت ساااااااااااااااااااااااااهلة والشهية فااااااااااااااااااااااااااتحة ياكابتن مش
                        	*

----------


## الصفوى

*الحصا حيصـــــــــــــا
يا اصـــلنا ومـــــنتهانا 
حــلات مــسرح صبانا 
وذكرياتنا ومــــشتهانا
*

----------


## عم نصرالدين

*الكورة تبدأ الساعة 4 وربع
                        	*

----------


## الصفوى

*بداية الاستديو التضليلى

*

----------


## عم نصرالدين

*تشكيلة النيل غريييييييييييييييبة ؟؟؟؟؟
                        	*

----------


## عم نصرالدين

*بخبثه المعتاد رمدان يشير الي اهمية موقع ابراهومة كمدرب حقق نتائج جيدة مع النيل وسعيه لفائدة قريق أخر وجمهور أخر

كما يسأل من تأثير عدد من اللاعبين السابقين للهلال في كشف النيل
                        	*

----------


## عم نصرالدين

*الفااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا  ااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااتح
يحاول ايجاد مبرر مسبق لتأثير الملعب علي الهليل
                        	*

----------


## عم نصرالدين

*الرشيد يسعي ليقول أن الجمهور كبير ليؤازر الهلال
                        	*

----------


## عم نصرالدين

*المعز بيقرأ في شنو؟
                        	*

----------


## الصفوى

*بداية المباراة وغياب البلدوزر
*

----------


## عم نصرالدين

*انا داير افهم علاء الدين بابكر اخد الكرت التاني ليه؟
                        	*

----------


## عم نصرالدين

*لاتستغربوا لهذا العطل المقصود
                        	*

----------


## الصفوى

*النيل ممتاز حتى الان
*

----------


## الصفوى

*محمد ادم ينقذ النيل من هدف
*

----------


## الصفوى

*مخالفه للنيل
*

----------


## الصفوى

*النيل هجوم متواصل
*

----------


## الصفوى

*هدف محقق للنيل يضيع ترتد من العارضه
*

----------


## الصفوى

*خطيره للهلال مرت الحمدلله
*

----------


## الصفوى

*تهديفه قويه من قاروره تمر
*

----------


## الصفوى

*مخالفه للجلافيط خطيره يارب تمر
*

----------


## الصفوى

*هدف للهلال خطا من محمد ادم
*

----------


## الصفوى

*مخالفه للنيل فى مكان جيد تتحول ركنيه
*

----------


## الصفوى

*التكيم فااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااشل
*

----------


## الصفوى

*مهذله تحكيميه جديده فى الحصاحيصا
الى متى؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
*

----------


## الصفوى

*3 دقائق زمن بدل ضايع
*

----------


## الصفوى

*مخالفه للنيل يارب هدف
*

----------


## عم نصرالدين

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة الصفوى
					

مهذله تحكيميه جديده فى الحصاحيصا
الى متى؟؟؟؟؟؟؟



 في شنو يا الصفوي؟
                        	*

----------


## الصفوى

*هدف ثانى من تسلل واضح
*

----------


## الصفوى

*اراد التحكيم هذيمة النيل فاين المفر
*

----------


## الصفوى

*لاعبى النيل يغادرون الملعب
*

----------


## الصفوى

*عودة لاعبى النيل
*

----------


## RED PLANET

*يا عبده عندك لحدي نهاية المباراة لو ما غيرت النتيجة تكون فقدت حساسيتك الكجوجية وممكن نعلنك شخص غير كج بالمرة
                        	*

----------


## الصفوى

*نهايه الشوط الاول
*

----------


## عم نصرالدين

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة الصفوى
					

مهذله تحكيميه جديده فى الحصاحيصا
الى متى؟؟؟؟؟؟؟









 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة الصفوى
					

هدف ثانى من تسلل واضح



 
لو ما عشان الزي دا بدلوا المباراة مع مباراة الاهلي الخرطوم عشان يظبطوا شنو؟
راس الباسم  بي كم  اقصد الحكم






 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة الصفوى
					

لاعبى النيل يغادرون الملعب



طلعوا قبل نهاية الشوط ولا بعده
                        	*

----------


## عامر بحيري

*تحليل المبارة 
 في مبارة قوية استبسل فيها لاعبي النيل 
بشراسة شديدة جدا .
ورغم تحيز الحكم الواضح والغا هدف صحيح في الدقيقة 34 من الشوط
الاول  
الا ان لاعبي النيل ازدادو اصرارا علي القتال 
وفي الدقيقة 39 من احداث الشوط الاول تم عرقلت مهاجم النيل داخل الصندوق
الا ان الحكم تقاضي عنها ايضا
ومع بداية الشوط الثاني وفي الدقيقة 7 استطاع مهاجم النيل ان يصوب قزيفه من خارج خط 18 لم يستطيع
الدرداقة ان يفعل شبي وجري لاعبو الهلاهيل للحكم ولا ندري السبب 
والمبارة متوقفة الي الان 


سمعنا بي تحت تحت انو الكره انتهت 2/0 للنيل
قولو انشا الله
*

----------


## الصفوى

*لاترمو المنديل يالاعبى النيل الى القتال 
حتى الرمق الاخير
*

----------


## midris3

*حسي الكورة شغالة ولا واقفة فهمونا شي 

هاهاها جاطت لي في راسي
                        	*

----------


## الصفوى

*الدقيقه 5 الشوط الثانى
*

----------


## الصفوى

*ضربة جزا للنيل والحكم عمل نايم
*

----------


## midris3

*الحكم عمل نايم والصفوي عمل نايم

عامر بحيري
كدي فصفص لي اخر خمسة سطور انت كتبتها ما فرزت فيها شي
                        	*

----------


## الصفوى

*قووووووووووووووووووووووون النيل
*

----------


## midris3

*مبروووووووك
                        	*

----------


## midris3

*اف فايفي f5  اتسحكت
                        	*

----------


## midris3

*الشي دي زمنها ما راح
                        	*

----------


## الصفوى

*النهايه  .....
*

----------


## الصفوى

*الاعاده تثبت ان هدفى الهلال من تسللين واضحين 
رقم محاولات رمضان الجلفوط والطاهر محمد عثمان 
لطمس الحقيقه
*

----------


## midris3

*تسللين ولا ضربات جزاء 
النتيجة = باااااع
                        	*

----------


## الصفوى

*الحمد لله 
تأكد لى تماما ان الهليل ماهو الا مجموعه من ارباع المواهب المسنودين من قبل لجنة التحكيم وبعض اللجان الاخرى
*

----------


## عامر بحيري

*لك التحية يا الصفوي
متابعة اكثر من رائعة
بالله توقعات اخوك كيف
طبعا دخلت في النص وعملتا جهجهة غير مقصودة
كان الغرض توقعات ..
لكن قصة الحكام بقت تخجل 
هو التسلل دا غير قانونو واله شنو 
يعني الا تجي من المدرجات الور القون ولله كيف
وبعدين لما تبقي واضحة كده شينة في حق العاملين حكام ديل 

تخريمة 
لكن كلام سر جماعة ا ل م ه ل ه ل ي ن  ديل زي الطالب الراسو فاضي وخاشي الامتحان بي كتاب 
لو قلعو منو ياهو الضاع 
عشان كده لازم نقلع منهم الكتاب عشان نشوف حيكتبو شنو 
*

----------

